# Big Problem



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

So i took my car into the dealer some time ago and they put a dye in the oil(S) to find where a leak was comming from. They call me and inform me that the oil pan or something in that area is leaking. So they must pull the engine. So i go up there to see my car on a hoist exhaust ripped out and them getting ready to drop the motor, so i have no clue whats going on or why the moter had to be dropped. 

Then she tells me that my cai, that i just installed might void my warranty. So not happy now. But every thing should be covered and wrapped up tommorow.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d like to know how a cai is going to cause the oil pan to leak.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Ruk. If an after market part has no bearing on what the car is in for for a warranty claim there should be no warranty issue with that claim. Go above the service adviser. I have heard before that in order to remove the oil pan, the engine has to be yanked. Another engineering marvel brought to you courtesy of GM.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a technical bulletin out for that leak. It’s the rear main and it’s very common on the 6.0; apparently, the block is too porous and has to have a perfect seal. So, unless your CAI changed your motor from a 5.7 to 6.0, they can kiss your but. Have them look it up – they’ll see.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

The cai is no problem, its just pulling the motor that worries me. Alot of work possible scratches and everything else. The have the hood off, the exhaust off etc. Hope i have no problems. There is also residue in the coolent tank and i have a break pulse.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> The cai is no problem, its just pulling the motor that worries me. Alot of work possible scratches and everything else. The have the hood off, the exhaust off etc. Hope i have no problems. There is also residue in the coolent tank and i have a break pulse.


The coolant will be changed when they put the motor back in, but the brakes pulsating is going to be the brake rotors out of round and in need of turning or replacing. Be sure to tell them about it so they can get it all fixed at once.
#1 reason for rotors going out of round is using an impact wrench to install tires, you should use a tourqe wrench to ensure all lug nuts are the same tightness. GLHF keep us informed.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I know thats the number one reason that's why im concerned. I know a lot about automotive and i always use a torque wrench. But i have never never removed or touched the lug nuts in any way. So i think they where just super hot and water touched them and runied them. But what is proper lug torque on this car.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cai*

What is a CAI?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cold Air Intake


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> But what is proper lug torque on this car.


100ft-lbs.


----------



## cbvcsf (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't let a dealer tell you that the use of aftermarket parts will void the factory warranty, that information is false unless the aftermarket part directly caused the factory part to fail. The federal law that states this is called the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. Check out this site out for all the details. Sema.Org
I work at a dealer and we got in trouble when a service advisor incorrectly informed a customer about a warranty claim denial.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I had no problems with the work, they didn't give me a problem about the warranty. But they didn't really explain anything they did, they just handed me a piece of paper with a 1800 bill that said warranty over it. And i got the car back in really dirty condition. Pretty unhappy with the dealrship but not their work.


----------

